# Which course to be selected to get Permanent Residence Visa?



## Lnkozsty (Jan 3, 2010)

I am interested to study any course which is leading to apply for Permanent resident visa. Kindly inform me which course should I study in Australia.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I will advise you that there is a big risk in following such an intent for studying in Australia will not alone guarantee you a PR visa application being successful and even if you were interested in an appropiate occupation and studied for that, the PR conditions can change, just as they have in recent times and will again by mid next year in respect to new eligibility assessment.
You are far better to look at what kind of professional occupation is always in high demand in various countries, Medical, Engineering, Accountancy for Australia, IT though I wonder whether the bubble cannot soon be filled so it helps cause a burst again and then there are various trades for which shortages can be regular though sometimes too many.
If there is an occupation you want to follow, why not study it in your own country where it will be a lot cheaper, work for a bit to get some experience and you may even get some ideas on just how many different places you may be able to work on the planet.


----------

